# Bubble Study during TEE



## 10marty (Feb 9, 2011)

Coding friends,

Are bubble studies billable during a TEE?

MJ


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 11, 2011)

10marty said:


> Coding friends,
> 
> Are bubble studies billable during a TEE?
> 
> MJ




Marty,
 We do not code the bubble study with tee.


----------

